# Officer Down: Eddie Thomas - [Brier, Washington]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wash. officer dies after struggle with ex-mayor*

*Officer Down: Eddie Thomas* - [Brier, Washington]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Officer Eddie Thomas was a member of the US Coast Guard Reserve. He had served with the Brier Police Department for 9 months.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Thomas succumbed to a possible heart attack during a struggle with a suspect. *Date of Incident:* September 12, 2006

*Wash. officer dies after struggle with ex-mayor*
By Jennifer Sullivan and Brian Alexander, Staff Reporters
The Seattle Times
BRIER, Wash.- The 28-year-old Brier police officer who died Tuesday night after a struggle with the former mayor of the city has been identified as Eddie Thomas.
Thomas, who had been with the Brier department for less than a year, went to the house in the 22000 block of Vine Road in Brier at 4:45 p.m. to help medics subdue a 55-year-old man reported to be a combative patient, said Everett police spokesman Boyd Bryant. Police identified the patient as former Brier mayor Gary Starks, who lives at the home.
At some point during the struggle, the officer pressed the assistance button on his radio and said he needed help. Mountlake Terrace police officers showed up and found the officer unconscious. He was taken to the Stevens Hospital in Edmonds, where he was pronounced dead. ...

*Full Story: Wash. officer dies after struggle with ex-mayor*


----------

